
Show HN: Ideation Tool - Tombowbrushpen
https://idea.surge.sh/
======
ed
You may want to grab a few friends, turn on screen sharing, and ask them to
try this tool without providing any description of how it works. Because I
have no idea what this does or how it’s supposed to help.

First I clicked start, nothing happened, I entered some text, the text was
invisible, I hit pause, nothing happened, and I bounced. (On mobile.)

~~~
suramya_tomar
Agree on the point above. Was lost till I clicked on the "i" button on the top
right corner that gave me some info and then connected me to
[https://blog.markgrowth.com/a-free-tool-for-problem-
solving-...](https://blog.markgrowth.com/a-free-tool-for-problem-
solving-9454d8bb9771) which explains what the tool is about in more detail.

I suggest that OP might want to link to this from a prominent location on the
site.

\- Sur

